# Tread Width Range: Kioti ck3510 w/ Ags



## Bob Thielman (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello, I'm in the process of buying a ck3510. Neither the dealer nor the Kioti website can tell me the range of rear tread widths possible when a CK3510 is fitted with the ag tires. The manual implies that there is adjustment, but gives no specs or guidance as to how this is accomplished.

Seems like pretty basic information, eh? Argh.

Does anyone have any information or experience with this?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Bob Thielman (Aug 4, 2020)

Update: no adjustment, not even flip the rims. The tread width with Ags is set at right around 4 feet: too narrow, so I got R4's, which pushes the width out by five or six inches and lowers the tractor a bit. Narrow and high won't cut it in New England woods, where flat stretches are few and far between. I'll get chains to make up for the lost traction. That's the theory at least. I'll load the tires too and make up a nice suitcase-shaped low-profile rear weight.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Bob, sorry I'm late to the post. Couldn't have been much help anyways! Fromt the looks of these tractors, and so many of the other compacts, there does not seem to be any adjustment on the tread width. Seems these are made for the hobby farmer and for serious farming as such.


----------



## Ryan Neumann (Aug 20, 2020)

According to the manual, the tread width can be adjusted with ag tires.


----------



## Ryan Neumann (Aug 20, 2020)




----------

